# SILVER AND GOLD MINING



## INDY864 (Oct 16, 2017)

I have assayed a vein I am prospecting and found a concentrate from that vein to have 16oz /ton silver. Also some copper and manganese.
I am asking prospectors that since gold is twice as dense as silver, it would seem to me that it would require far greater temperature and pressure to create it. That being said, does anyone have any experience in finding gold BELOW silver as far as depth in the ground.


----------



## Deano (Oct 16, 2017)

Depending on whose metals deposition theory you want to use, the general acceptance is that metals are deposited from hydrothermal fluids.

These fluids scavenge metals from the rocks they pass through and then transport them to a site where the conditions are conducive for the metals to come out of solution, may be lower temperature etc.

It is totally dependant on what metals are dissolved in the fluid as to what order and what form these metals are deposited.

Some generalities are that high silver ores are often associated with galena or oxidation remnants of galena.

Usually any gold in such an ore is present only in low levels but often occurs in enriched lenses.

I have seen ore deposits where the bottom of the deposit is gold enriched and other deposits where the top of the deposit is gold enriched, no absolute placement each time.

Deano


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 17, 2017)

The present statistics says 75% of gold and PGM's are eluvial, result of elution (e.g. in placer deposits). 25% are alluvial (residual).You may guess which fits your expectations


----------



## INDY864 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Guys for the reply. Well....That shoots down my attempt to keep it simple. I will keep digging. My sample was down 19ft. I haven't found much reference material on gold and silver being mined together other than it is. I will let you know what I find. I use a back pack drill and my body is good for pulling another 4ft attachment to the string out of the ground. Trying to find a cheerleader to help.  .


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 17, 2017)

What area of the country are you in?


----------



## Reno Chris (Oct 17, 2017)

There is not just one type of silver or gold deposit - instead there are many different types. There are plenty of types that have gold and silver together, but there are also types with silver and little gold and yet others with gold and little silver. Perhaps the best known silver - manganese deposits in the US are those at Tombstone, AZ.
However there is no fact that below silver deposits are gold deposits - that's not a thing.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 18, 2017)

You also have to remember that the earths geology is not static. After the gold or silver was deposited, the earth continued to move, be eroded away and have sediments being built up on or around the gold, further moving your deposits around every which way. No reason to expect PM's to be in any particular order or layers.


----------



## INDY864 (Oct 22, 2017)

I am in N. Ga.; just south of the Gold Belt.


----------



## INDY864 (Oct 22, 2017)

THANKS GUYS ... for your input.


----------

